

How to make a Windows Time Capsule - adeelarshad82
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/89992-how-to-make-a-windows-time-capsule

======
icarus_drowning
I used to backup to a 1TB drive connected and shared by a TonidoPlug using
Time Machine. It was a bit of a pain to set up under Leopard, but it worked
well enough over the network. A big advantage here is that Time Machine
creates a Sparseimage file to back up to, which means it is trivial to "backup
your backup"-- all you have to do is mirror that file somewhere else.

I stopped doing this because it was easier and faster in the long run just to
plug in a FireWire800 drive and stop messing around with a somewhat hacky
solution that occasionally failed and was pretty slow.

------
killion
You lost me at Zealot.

~~~
WalterSear
Zealots tend to get lost easily.

